# Subway takes Pork off the Menu in some UK locations



## baconpatrol (Apr 28, 2010)

Some subway restaurants have taken upon themselves to ban pork products. Yes - Bacon, Ham and other pork products have been completely banned from their restaurants. Why? Because some of their customers are Islamic and apparently won't eat at subway unless it is 100% halal.

This is totally ridiculous!

I know many people who eat bacon on their subs on a regular basis, and they are up in arms about this - and one site, baconpatrol.com has even setup a petition which I recommend you consider signing on behalf of bacon lovers everywhere. If you don't stand up for your right to choose what you eat then this will be a precedent for the future.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

There's a simple answer -

don't patronise that foodchain

Use your local Italian sandwich bar and get good, freshly cooked bacon on good bread.

Works for me!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

A store may sell whatever products it wants to sell. These shops decided that getting the Islamic trade, perhaps at the cost of losing some bacon and pork eaters, was a good business decision. I applaud their decision to include a previously excluded demographic in their customer base. It's no more ridiculous than a restaurant serving Kosher in order to satisfy their Jewish clients.

I'd _never _sign a petition such as you suggest. More power to the Subway stores that have taken this bold step. If you don't like it, shop elsewhere.

Also, your subject line is not true. Pork will not be banned in the UK. Some stores in a franchise will not carry pork products. That's a far cry from your subject line.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

baconpatrol said:


> Some subway restaurants have taken upon themselves to ban pork products. Yes - Bacon, Ham and other pork products have been completely banned from their restaurants. Why? Because some of their customers are Islamic and apparently won't eat at subway unless it is 100% halal.


 Hi BaconPatrol...welcome to the forum /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Do you live near one of these particular Subway restaurants? I can certainly see how this would be frustrating to other customers who frequent these stores. They have certainly got a legitimate complaint...and should make their voices heard.

But I also don't know what the population is like near these stores either. I'm not educated on the life of a Muslim or what Islamic traditions may entirely be, but I don't think the needs of the community can be overlooked. It seems obvious why Muslims wouldn't buy food at an establishment that was using pork as a product within their store, especially at the same work stations.

If the majority of patrons entering the store are Muslim I think it would be foolish not to cater to your customers. Businesses tailor the services to their customer all the time, and frankly I think that's a good practice for any business. If this is a business decision that's hurting their profit margin then they have a few choices. Either restructure and change the services they provide or stick with it and see if they can find a way to be profitable over time.

Either way I applaud any business that will make a choice to provide a better service to their community, and if that means not catering to my preferences...so be it.

I do love bacon...but I believe the owners need to find a balance of what they want to provide and if it's sustainable at each particular location. (I'm assuming that Subway doesn't have any moral issues with pork themselves, because they have no problem serving it at their other stores.)

Go bacon! <----- speaking solely for myself 

dan


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Are all the Subways in the UK changing their deli meats to halal? Sounds like a pretty big change.

Down in the south hot dogs are big business. We had the best dogs growing up. But since I moved to NY all I can find here are kosher dogs. Frankly (no pun intended /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif) I can't stand all beef kosher dogs. Once in a while I'll run into a real frankfurter in the grocery store and stock up for my freezer. But otherwise I hardly ever eat what was once a beloved food. The fact is though that nobody around here is crying over not having my business - nobody here would ever even want a hot dog like the ones I like.

Off I go now, dreamin of a real hot dog with yellow mustard, raw onion, spicy chili, topped with fresh creamy cole slaw.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Koukouvagia said:


> Off I go now, dreamin of a real hot dog with yellow mustard, raw onion, spicy chili, topped with fresh creamy cole slaw.


 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif that's just funny!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What a tempest in a teapot!

Note that the original poster says "some" Subways. To me that means their customer base is such that not serving pork makes more economic sense than does including it. Basically, a business decision that is nobody's concern except the franchisee. 

The idea of petitions, and newspaper editorials, and all that hoopla just leaves me cold. If you don't like that policy you merely cast a dollar-ballot. It's just that simple. 

All that aside, if you read the original post carefully it's just a sneaky way the poster used to tout his own website. Now, then, if there's anything that needs to be stopped it's that sort of insidious spam.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

i could care less i dont like subways as is, so they can do whatever. and i agree the original  posters subject is misleading.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I wouldn't mind if Subway were banned.  Their deli meats are terrible!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would mind terribly. Not because I eat at Subway---I don't. But I'm really tired of government interference in every aspect of our lives.

If you don't like a company just don't patronize it. If enough people do the same, the company will either change or go under. That's what happens when people take individual responsibility instead of depending on big brother.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree that a store can sell what it chooses, but I'd offer a different alternative. Your mention of Kosher products is poignant. I have seen a number of establishments that certify some menu items as being Kosher, just as I have seen places that certify something to be vegen-friendly, or something else similar.

It takes work, care, and precision to make sure you're not cross-contaminating, in terms of a person or culture's rules. But taking that care and precision, you can try to keep both customer bases. If someone at that point still complains about a product I'm selling, they are free to stay away and to take their business elsewhere. As it is, while we don't certify anything, I try very hard to make sure that I am not mixing ingredients that might violate someone's personal code. That being said, I don't know all the gritty details of an individual's dietary choices, but I do the best I can.

However, in the case of a chain like Subway, if they ban pork products only in specific stores (v. in all stores in a given area) they can still in a way appease both customer groups.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I would mind terribly. Not because I eat at Subway---I don't. But I'm really tired of government interference in every aspect of our lives.


This has nothing to do with the government. It was a decision by specific, individual Subway shops.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Schmoozer, I was responding specifically to Kuan's post, where he said: _I wouldn't mind if Subway were banned.
_
That certainly would imply gubmint involvement. Who else would do the banning?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice going Subway, caving into 12% of the population, I hope the other 88% boycott you for not having pork.........ChefBill


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I am Celiac and I want all establishments to become gluten free and not even think about having anything flour based  touch my food!!!!!!

little sarcasm never hurt anyone


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm with Bill.

At least they didn't threaten to cut off the restaurant owners' heads.

Mike


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

There's no reason why they would. Would you do that to a store that you're boycotting?



MikeLM said:


> I'm with Bill.
> 
> At least they didn't threaten to cut off the restaurant owners' heads.
> 
> Mike


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Schmoozer, I was responding specifically to Kuan's post, where he said: _I wouldn't mind if Subway were banned.
> _
> That certainly would imply gubmint involvement. Who else would do the banning?


Oh, I missed your reference to Kuan's post.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Well, looks like this guy got the attention he (or she?) craved. I think there are _actual _crises in the world that need someone like him/her shouting for people's attention, rather than a majoritarian feeling as if s/he were trampled on because some fast food chain is catering to their local customer base. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

If the franchisee chooses to not use certain products in their place - it's their choice.  They may operate in a certain demographic area that is 90% against pork, so is catering to their needs.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well since the OP hasn't come back and the thread title is misleading I'm going to change it and move this to Late Night.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mezzaluna said:


> Well, looks like this guy got the attention he (or she?) craved. I think there are _actual _crises in the world that need someone like him/her shouting for people's attention, rather than a majoritarian feeling as if s/he were trampled on because some fast food chain is catering to their local customer base. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

gypsy2727 said:


> Well I am Celiac and I want all establishments to become gluten free and not even think about having anything flour based touch my food!!!!!!
> 
> little sarcasm never hurt anyone


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

rat said:


> Celiacs won't blow up your store... just sayin.


LOL


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

The majority of Celiacs live in Ireland ......and they never blew anything up? The IRA might have a different opinion on that one lolololol........... just saying


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never cared for Subway or Mr Sub for that matter.  Their deli meats are sliced too thick for my liking and the breads aren't the best either.  I had Quizno's a few weeks ago and even that didn't impress me too much.  The best subs I have ever had come from a local place.. Bonanza Bakery.  For $2.50 you get a sub on a bakery bun filled with thinly sliced good quality meats, lettuce and tomato and cheese.  You can get it with mustard and mayo or plain and add your own dressing to it.  Being allergic to eggs I always get mine plain and add sundried tomato and oregano dressing to it once I get it home.  This place also has a hot lunch table during the week and the food is all made from scratch on the premises.  I like their pizza alot as well as their lasagne with spicy tomato sauce. 

Speaking of celiacs... when I worked at the cafe we had a lady who came in for the first time who was celiac.  After speaking with her I did let her know that if there was something on the sandwich menu that she was interested in, I could easily top a salad with it for her and give her an olive oil and balsamic vinagarette to go with it.  She was so happy that I was willing to alter the menu to meet her needs and she became one of our regular customers.  I'm always very aware of the gluten issue when I make soups at work and if I have to use a roux I make sure the servers know that the soup contains wheat flour and that they let the customers know.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Way to go Leeniek!

                                Nice to hear you cater to all ! Bravo

Gypsy

I just edited this because I misspelled your name ....what is a Leeniek anyhow?


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

You're way more kind about their breads than I am. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif



leeniek said:


> and the breads aren't the best either.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

These were born a few months ago, we are finishing the one on the left, and he will be processed in a few weeks. The other two will stay around to make more little piggies. When I process the pig, and have some wonderful tasting cuts of pork, I may have to crack open a beer when I'm smoking some butts, and Salute all the pork loving people in the world................Chef Bill


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

A friend of my mother in law's had a pig farm and she would always buy her pork from him.. it was the best pork I have ever had!  He made his own sausages too and they were out of this world. His son has taken over the farm now and does just as good a job as his dad.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Frankly, the smell over over-greasy pizza emanating from subway franchises locally has always put me off sampling their wares!

We have an excess of excellent sandwich places in the UK, particularly in Edinburgh.  Why on EARTH would sensible people want to buy crappy foodstuffs from chains like Subway? We have our own chains like Greggs which are extremely popular (although I wouldn't eat their stuff, either!)


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

One thing I noticed when we were in Chicago a few weeks ago was the constant presence of Subway, 7Eleven and McDonald's in the loop area where we were staying.  Here in Canada we do have Mc Donald's all over but Subways and 7elevens seem to be a little less common. 

I've never noticed the over greasy pizza smell from a subway just the mix of a bunch of different breads baking at the same time in the same oven..


----------



## gaz79 (Apr 30, 2014)

The problem I have with this is it will have a knock on effect what happens when you go into a fancy restaurant an order something with pork or even alcohol like a nice red but they don't serve as it might offend there Muslim customers who don't eat Pork or use anything with alcohol in? 
What happens to say M&S or Tesco's that sell pork products in the meat sections.
I know the Jewish faith don't eat Pork either but the still use these places.


----------

